# VectorArt hilfe mit Mund



## Paraneuros (18. April 2007)

Hi,
wie ihr im Anhang entnehmen könnt versuche ich mich gerade an VectorArt mit Adobe Illustrator CS 2.
Aber bei meinem ersten Versuch bekomme ich die gesichtszüge des Mundes nicht hin.
Wäre super wenn sich das mal jemand anschaut und mir vieleicht hilft.
Danke

Hier die Datei


----------



## Beppone (19. April 2007)

uups. Nimm's bitte nicht persönlich, aber ich sag's jetzt gnadenlos.

Mund und Gesichtsproportionen sind in der Tat heftig. Was soll der dunkle Streifen auf Kinnhöhe sein? Bart? Oder Schatten unter dem Unterkiefer?

Der Mund ist zu klein, sitzt zu tief, ist zu rund (oder pfeift der Mensch?), wirkt eher "püppchenhaft".

Wenn das ein Mann werden soll, würde ich die Oberlippe schmäler als die Unterlippe halten. Es gibt Zeichenkurse für Portraits, sicher auch online, schau dich vielleicht erstmal dort um.

Abgesehen davon glaube ich, daß du mit einem Programm dieser Leistungsklasse (Illustrator CS2) einfach überfordert scheinst. Die 500,- EUR wären besser in Kurse und Freeware investiert gewesen...

Grüße


----------



## Paraneuros (19. April 2007)

Beppone hat gesagt.:


> uups. Nimm's bitte nicht persönlich, aber ich sag's jetzt gnadenlos.
> 
> Mund und Gesichtsproportionen sind in der Tat heftig. Was soll der dunkle Streifen auf Kinnhöhe sein? Bart? Oder Schatten unter dem Unterkiefer?
> 
> ...



Lieber so als anders...
Also..
1.) jeder fängt mal klein an und dies ist mein erster Versuch...
2.) Also ja das soll ein Bart sein. Wie kann man es besser gestalten. Ist ja net von dir das du versucht mich klein zu machen aber wo bleiben deine tips?  
3.) Was meinst du mit dem Mund? Darum geht es ich habe kein schimmer wie ich den Ausdruck den das echte Bild herüber bringt auf VectorArt übertragen soll. 

Okay schaue mal nach Zeichenkurse.Danke erstmal soweit.
Nächste mal beim "meckern" net vergessen auch Ratschläge zu geben


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. April 2007)

Hi,
ich hab mir jetzt die Datei von dir nicht angeschaut weil ich 85 min warten müßte bis ich die Datei runterladen könnte. Aber hast du den eine gescheite Vorlage oder zeichnest du das ganze aus dem Kopf?

Gruß


----------



## Paraneuros (19. April 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir jetzt die Datei von dir nicht angeschaut weil ich 85 min warten müßte bis ich die Datei runterladen könnte. Aber hast du den eine gescheite Vorlage oder zeichnest du das ganze aus dem Kopf?
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
also da ich mich vorher mit Tutorials beschäftigt habe die sich um VectorArt drehen würde ich sagen ich habe keine gescheite vorlage.Aber ich wollte unbedingt mit dieser Person was erstellen.
Das bild ist denke ich mal zuklein und die Details auf die es ankommt sind so würde ich auch sagen sehr mager auf dem Bild zusehen...


----------



## Beppone (19. April 2007)

Paraneuros hat gesagt.:


> Lieber so als anders...
> Also..
> 1.) jeder fängt mal klein an und dies ist mein erster Versuch...
> 2.) Also ja das soll ein Bart sein. Wie kann man es besser gestalten. Ist ja net von dir das du versucht mich klein zu machen aber wo bleiben deine tips?
> ...



Hi Paraneus. Entschuldige bitte mein meckern. Allerdings habe ich sehrwohl ratschläge gegeben: "Der Mund ist zu klein, sitzt zu tief, ist zu rund ...".

Damit meine ich, daß ich den Mund größer zeichnen würde, eher breit als rund und etwas höher platzieren würde. Ein neuer Fakt ist natürlich, daß es ein echtes Bild dazu gibt.

Hast du dich schon mal in PS-Filtern versucht? oft hilft es schon, die Anzahl der Farben drastisch zu reduzieren, den Kontrast stark zu erhöhen etc, um klare Flächen als Anhaltswert zu erhalten.

Grüße!


----------



## Paraneuros (19. April 2007)

Beppone hat gesagt.:


> Hi Paraneus. Entschuldige bitte mein meckern. Allerdings habe ich sehrwohl ratschläge gegeben: "Der Mund ist zu klein, sitzt zu tief, ist zu rund ...".
> 
> Damit meine ich, daß ich den Mund größer zeichnen würde, eher breit als rund und etwas höher platzieren würde. Ein neuer Fakt ist natürlich, daß es ein echtes Bild dazu gibt.
> 
> ...



Nein nein brauchst dich nicht für dein meckern entschuldigen.Habe nix gegen GUTE Kritik..aber das beeinhaltet das man auch mal einen Weg zeigt als nur draufhauen.

Habe mal was gelesen mit den Filtern.So soll man wohl die Konturen und Schatten besser erstellen können, aber mein Versuch hier sah zu krass aus.So doof irgendwie.


----------

